# new ceter channel for my system



## tylerlovely2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi i am trying to figure out a good center channel for my system. my fronts are Infinity reference two, the center i have now is a Yamaha ns-ap4400. it would be great if i could get it under the TV stead of on the shelf cuz the shelf has is only 5 1/4 inch from top to bottom.

i was looking at a Polk center CS10 but it wont fit in the stand and the back of the enclosure is slanted so the TV cant fit on top of it the TV has a 2foot by 9inch base on it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Typically you want your center channel to match your front. The same speaker is ideal, but if form factor is a consideration, at least the same manufacturer/model line. That will be hard to do with your fronts as they are older, correct?

I'd probably just pick something you like that will fit your size requirements. Pick something of some quality with readily available matching fronts and maybe, down the road, you can invest in a matching front soundstage.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Without question, I would get an Infinity Center Channel ideally from the same Series as your Front Speakers. Infinity makes excellent Speakers so I only see positives in doing so.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tylerlovely2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well jack my fronts are so old that there before multi channel surround came out but I was thinking that the Infinity primus pc250 or the pc350 would be a good match or getting a set of reference ones. Then mod them to center channel.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Even if from a different vintage, sticking with Infinity's is the way I would go. The Primus offer awesome value. All I can say is to get the most expensive Center Channel you can possibly afford as it truly is the lynchpin to a great HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

